# SONY RSX-GS9



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sony you make us die hard Sony fans wait a few decades to manufacture something that is as good or better than the Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS. You give us a HU that cost 300 bucks more and it isn't even 8 channel. You give it an eq, crossover, and time alignment yet give it front/rear/sub preout. Just what do you want us to do, run point source front and rear stage? I can understand wanting to tap into the newer music formats with Bluetooth, Ipod, USB, and mass storage, but don't take away CD's all together.......

Most of the car audio world has gone in the direction of 3 way front stage with a sub, minimum of 2 31 band eq's, and infinitely adjustable crossovers of varying types, with TA. The ability to program outputs as we see fit. I feel as if you have let us die hard Sony fans down again. You take away our beloved Mobile ES and give us an XPLOD. WHY oh WHY cant we keep up with the likes of Pioneer and Alpine? 

You made such an unbelievably pretty head unit, one we have been wanting sense the XES-Z50, or CDX-C90, BUT fumbled the ball on something that could have set a new mark.

Bluetooth® Car Stereo with MP3 | RSX-GS9 | Sony US


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/211754-sony-high-res-deck.html

This discussion has been underway. I'm with you. They tried hard but, are a little off.


----------

